# Hauntventures



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)

Need quick and affordable how-to tips and tricks? Keep watching Hauntventures, a reality based web-series, your source for year-round tutorials and Halloween related videos.


----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)




----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)

In this episode of Hauntventures, Jason attempts to prank Melissa. Find out what happens.


----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)

In this episode of Hauntventures, we share some of our yard sale finds as well as some tips for getting great deals.


----------

